# Freshwater fishes at WDW



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Here's collection of photos of freshwater fishes I found at WDW. Some are very unique and interesting (at least to me).

Cichlid pond with glass wall in Animal Kingdom. Sorry about the reflection, I couldn't find the right angle from this view.










Top view of the same tank/pond.










Interesting shallow section artificially created to protect little ones. (even fishes get special treatments at WDW)



















The same pond from the other side, without reflection.










At Epcot center, some more freshwater species are found, but they are being raised for different reasons, such as source of food.










and so are the large freshwater shrimps..










and this aquaponics setup grows both fishes and plants..










Even the pond outside exhibits was full of life.










If you're interested in marine aquariums in WDW, please check out my post in marine section - http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30943


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice pictures.
I wasn't into aquarium stuff when I went to WDW but I went on the same ride as you.
Saw a lot of interesting things.


----------

